# Blue Cheese Walnut Tart



## mish (Mar 18, 2005)

This recipe comes from Zinfandel, a Chicago restaurant. One of the best things about this rich appetizer is that the parts -- tart shell and filling-- can be made a day in advance, then baked just before serving. The tart is equally at home as an appetizer or, paired with the right dessert wine, the final course of an elegant meal. 

1 pre-baked 9" tart shell
1/2 C chopped chives
1/2 C chopped English walnuts, toasted
5 large eggs
1 1/2 C heavy cream
3/4 lb. blue cheese 

Makes 10 Servings 

Pre-heat oven to 400° F. Scatter chives and toasted walnuts over bottom of pre-baked tart shell. Place shell on baking sheet and set aside.

Place eggs in bowl of an electric mixer (you can also use a food processor or whisk by hand), and beat with paddle until completely mixed. Add cream and mix until smooth. Crumble blue cheese into cream mixture and mix until relatively smooth with no large lumps of cheese.

Pour custard evenly into the tart shell, filling it to the top. Distribute any lumps of cheese, walnuts and chives evenly. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until browned and puffed. Tart will collapse and firm as it cools. Serve at room temperature as an appetizer or dessert course.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 18, 2005)

Mish! You go, girl - you've been posting some great ones lately, and this too, will be copied and pasted!  TY!


----------



## mish (Mar 18, 2005)

TY, Marmalady.  The people here inspire me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

mish - my thighs are going to hunt you down in your worst nightmares!!!!! LOL    I can't decide if you're an angel or just plain mean (kidding) - yes, you have posted some absolutely awesome recipes lately!!!!!

10 servings, huh????  Tell that to my husband! lol


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> mish - my thighs are going to hunt you down in your worst nightmares!!!!! LOL I can't decide if you're an angel or just plain mean (kidding) - yes, you have posted some absolutely awesome recipes lately!!!!!
> 
> 10 servings, huh???? Tell that to my husband! lol


 
 Um, I did post a few light recipes too. Should we half the recipe, elf? lol. Thank you. Great to know folks are interested. I try to pick the stuff I could drool over. Allways walk away from this site hungry.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey, Mish

This recipe is a keeper. I'm going to bring it to a friend's for Easter. Keep  'em coming.


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey lyndalou.

You got it:!: I'm a big cheese fan. Hope you & yours enjoy .


----------

